# Boost Gauge - What's the verdict?



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

Ok all, I know this discussion has went on in the past. What' the verdict on the best matching boost gauge to get for my TTS? Looking to order one soon.
Edit: This is what I had been considering... http://www.zmaxautosport.com/deim60bogad.html The only thing is that it's almost $400 for the setup! (need the gauge and the controller)










_Modified by sr_erick at 11:32 AM 2/9/2010_


----------



## DgonzTT (Oct 8, 2009)

I beleive the AWE vent gauge is the nicest and most matching. I'm personally getting that one & it's substantially less.


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (DgonzTT)*

I actually got a bad twitch so I went ahead and did some quick research and ordered stuff.







Ended up ordering a Prosport 60mm gauge http://prosportgauges.com/ambe....aspx and a OSIR O-Pod gauge mount. I had a Revo Rev2 52mm gauge in my old MK1 TT and they were identical to the Prosport 52mm gauge at the time but without the huge Prosport logo. It doesn't seem that Revo has any 60mm gauges like this one though, so Prosport it is!
About $120 for all of it, gauge, electronic sender, and OSIR mount. Much more reasonable, and a close enough match for me.


_Modified by sr_erick at 12:59 PM 2/9/2010_


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Most folks are running 52mm gauges. Curious to see how this set up looks once you're done Erick.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

I'd say the defi white would match pretty well with the TTS cluster. I'm going to run red Defi gauges but hey, they all do the same thing.
Let me know how the install is with those OSIR gauge mounts.


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

*Finished!*

I got it finished up tonight. Turned out nice. Very easy to install using the OSIR O-Pod mount!! The "white" isn't quite as white as the rest of the dash, but it will be good enough. Again, the Defi is probably a better match but this is less than half the cost. I wired right into the fuse panel using fuse taps, found an always on 12 volt circuit and and a 12 volt (switched on with ignition) circuit. The boost sending unit mounts under the hood and Audi even has a rubber boot covering a hole through the firewall for aux wires, etc to come through so I didn't even need to drill through the firewall. I have a video of the startup and shutdown sequences I will try get up soon.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Damn it's cold where you are.


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

Haha, cold? That's not cold








This is cold. http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=4766779


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *sr_erick* »_Haha, cold? That's not cold








This is cold. http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=4766779


DAAAAAAAMMMMMMMNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

looks good


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

That's pretty neat. Now I know this must be a stupid question, but what happens to the air from the vent you removed? Is it just connected to the other 2 vents? Just curious.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

and how difficult was it to remove the vents? I have yet to fiddle with it myself and have been curious.


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

The air just goes through the other center vents I assume. Removal is very easy. They are just friction fit in place. Pry it away from the dash carefully with a screwdriver until you can get ahold of it with your fingers and pull straight out.


----------



## N-TT-09-S (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (sr_erick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sr_erick* »_The air just goes through the other center vents I assume.

Looks good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
With the air yes and no. The hose is best blocked off.......that way the Comfort Control unit will recognise that the vent isn't being used and redirect the air to the other selected vents. Also stops the back of the gauge being chilled or heated.


----------



## silvrevo (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: (N-TT-09-S)*

Looks great,, matches the speedo color.
I for one would have used the 3rd vent,,,, screw the passenger,,, i want the ac and heat on me!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

great stuff! i like when TT owners go with the non-mainstream products and make them look great!
i know its too late, but those looking at the Defi gauge, should also take a look at the Liquid TT gauges::
http://www.vagcheck.com/vagche...d.htm


----------



## MYTT (Aug 17, 2009)

looks great. is it dim-able? one of the best setup i have seen


----------



## jamminman (Mar 21, 2010)

The liquid gauge is pretty impressive. Comes out for the TTS next month.


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: (jamminman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jamminman* »_The liquid gauge is pretty impressive. Comes out for the TTS next month.

i agree! very impressive in the sense it give you different performance specs all withing the same gauge...
since i cant find Cams for the VR, i might go with this as my next mod http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

